# my first rotation up in the great white north



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

6 week on/2 week off rotations in Yellowknife, NT for the next 12 months at least until the dreaded "no compete" contract expires.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Dettah Ice Road, Great Slave Lake


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

View of the city from the ice road


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Franklin Avenue, Downtown Yellowknife


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxAceec8DxI

Looks Cold!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Is that this year? I got daffodils sprouting here.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Today it was a balmy -13 (9 Fahrenheit) while at home it's supposed to be 13 (60) degrees on christmas


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Temperature is supposed to plummet to near -40 (which is also -40 for you Americans) in the next few days.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Temperature is supposed to plummet to near -40 (which is also -40 for you Americans) in the next few days.


I like those numbers on the scale because that's when you can carry propane in a bucket.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

BC73RS said:


> I like those numbers on the scale because that's when you can carry propane in a bucket.


...and someone had the brilliant idea that it would be smart to put propane appliances in new houses up here :S


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

BC73RS said:


> I like those numbers on the scale because that's when you can carry propane in a bucket.


Yikes!!:no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BC73RS said:


> I like those numbers on the scale because that's when you can carry propane in a bucket.





dhal22 said:


> Yikes!!:no:


:yes::yes::yes:

http://www.propane101.com/propaneliquidandvapor.htm


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

when the propane lines freeze you just get your torch out and thaw them out...


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Northern lights were beautiful last night, my phone wouldn't take a good picture though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Northern lights were beautiful last night, *my phone wouldn't take a good picture though.*


Yes, You'll need to be able to manually set the shutter speed to a very slow setting and have the camera held steady while the shot is being taken.

I'd suggest a Canon PowerShot ELPH 135 and a cheap tripod as an entry to digital cameras that have the control you'll need to grab those shots...

The entire package would be about $100 US...

That is a very good little camera for the price...
16 Megapixel
8X Optical Zoom
4X Digital Zoom
Shutter Speed: 1-1/2000 sec. 15-1 sec. (Shooting long exposures)
Maximum Aperture: f/3.2 (W) - f/6.9 (T)
Sensitivity: Auto, ISO 100-1600
Exposure Control Method: Manual Exposure, Program Shift, Safety Shift, AE Lock
Focal Length: 5.0 (W) - 40.0 (T) mm (35mm film equivalent: 28 - 224mm)
Focusing Range: 
Auto: 0.4 in. (1 cm) - infinity (W, 4.3 ft. (1.3 m) - infinity (T);
Normal: 2.0 in. (5 cm) - infinity (W), 4.3 ft. (1.3 m) - infinity (T);
Macro: 0.4 in. - 1.6 ft. (1-50 cm) (W);
Infinity: 9.8 ft. (3 m) - infinity (W,T)

Many of the spectacular northern lights pictures you see on the web will have the camera settings listed so you can duplicate those to get in the ballpark and wow us with your skills...


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Yes, You'll need to be able to manually set the shutter speed to a very slow setting and have the camera held steady while the shot is being taken.
> 
> I'd suggest a Canon PowerShot ELPH 135 and a cheap tripod as an entry to digital cameras that have the control you'll need to grab those shots...
> 
> ...


My wife and I actually have a model similar to that... At home... Across the country


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

BC73RS said:


> I like those numbers on the scale because that's when you can *carry propane in a bucket*.


I've asked this before, I would love to see a pic or a video of this. I know the science says you can do it and have heard stories about it but, I have never been able to find any type of pic or video of it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

fhrooter72 said:


> I've asked this before, I would love to see a pic or a video of this. I know the science says you can do it and have heard stories about it but, I have never been able to find any type of pic or video of it.




With good reason you won't see that picture...



As soon as you see the temperature rise from -45ºF to -44ºF the liquid fuel in a bucket will transition from liquid to gas with and an expansion of 270 times in volume quite a hazard will be created. Even outdoors the vapor may pool in low areas creating a possible hazard for explosion or oxygen deficient atmosphere.



Lets try the same thing with a safer gas in a liquid state....

The effect will essentially be the same except without the rapid boiling and conversion to gas...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvuOhpsI9yQ


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

This isn't my work; one of our other guys did it, but here is how they keep the water service from freezing.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

mrjasontgreek said:


> This isn't my work; one of our other guys did it, but here is how they keep the water service from freezing.


That's cool. Is it 2 lines right from the main? What is the frost level there?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Permafrost, you're not going to get under it. 2 lines right off the main, no curb stops, all services are copper so you can thaw them with an electric thawer. The tees with plugs are there for steamer access, they require gate valves so the electric thawers don't melt the Teflon seals out of ball valves.


----------

